# keepin your hole open



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

How do you guys keep your hole open when its this cold, has anyone every tried puttin a hand warmer in a zip lock beg? Im talkin when fishing outside or with your tipups


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I have used charcoal in 1 gallon metal paint can or a coffee can. Drill a 4-5 inch shallow hole bisecting the edge of your tip up hole. It should look like the number 8. Drill the charcoal can shallow hole on the downwind side to help keep it away from plastic tip ups. I use 8-12 brickets in each can and start it with auger or lantern fuel. Be careful if you use gas!!! Throw a stick match into the can from a distance to start. Starter fluid would be the safest way to go. After the charcoal is started float the cans in the shallow hole next to your tip ups. This will keep your hole open all night if you throw a few more charcoal in every couple hours. When you are adding charcoal shake it in the can to mix it with the hot coals. You can burn a lot of charcoal if you have many tip ups out.


----------



## mn_bowhunter (Nov 26, 2007)

Hand warmers need oxygen to work. I'd drill a 2-3 inch deep hole next to your fishing hole and light charcoal and put it in a coffee can in the adjacent hole. Don't use much or the can gets too hot and can burn your line off.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Use to do the charcoal thing myself. Just don't dump the ash and coal on the ice!. Put them out with water and take it home.

Since then I have switched to the foam rubber hole covers. Work well and will keep a hole open a long time. I even use them on the round tip ups when it is really cold.

Otherwise old rubber back pieces of carpet will work also. If you are using a 10" hole to start, even in sub zero temp the hole will only freeze in about an inch in a days fishing. Just skim the surface every hour or so and you should be fine.

I did like the smudge pots for warming the hands though!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I usually push my empty beer cans throught the hole every 10 mins and I think that keeps the hole open cause I have had no problems with year!!

(JK people relax)

(Not really)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I pour a little apple pie into the hole and then it should stay open. That everclear will melt anything!

But the charcoal trick works well.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Ahhh...that's alcohol abuse. The carpet trick works well.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Where have you guys been? Check out the "Holee Molee.com" or a like product from strikemaster "strikemaster.com" Its a hole keeper opener that runs off a small battery,works great even on "flip-ups"


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Cut out doughnuts out of 3/4 in wood. Make the center hole about 3 inches in diameter. AFTER you put your bait down through the doughnut, pour some rubbing alcohol into the doughnut.

You may need to make it bigger depending on the size of the reel on the tip-up


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------

